# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] WTS script for archeage bot

## lfAAbot

Script for grind by any build (class) of any location
+ Buffs: Aranzeb's Boon, Mirror Light, Double Recurve, Health Lift, Refreshment, Toughen, Insulating Lens, Hummingbird Ditty, Urgency, Purge, Courageous Action.
+ RUSH skills (when fight_type_melee = true): Shadow Step, Charge, Owerwhelm
+ Stance (when fight_type_range = true): Magic Circle, Deadeye
+ Ultimate skills: Frenzy, Battle Focus, Retribution, Redoubt, Intensity, Freerunner
+ Heal: Fervent Healing, Resurgence, Antithesis (+ combo with an Conversion Shield), Revitalizing Cheer, Meditate, Infuse, Play Dead (for MP regen, and for the salvation from mobs when HP <11%)
+ Hardcoded: Mana Force, Focal Concussion, Teleportation
+ Main DPS skills (You should choose 1 of them): Flamebolt , Manastars, Endless Arrows, Rapid Strike, Triple Slash (Flamebolt and Triple Slashare applied fully - 3 different skills)
Also, you can specify and configure the 7 combat skill as u need (+ the first attack)
- Full afk (disconnect \ death etc can't stop script)
- Check GM (exit \ logout \ run to town)
- Sale of loot (on \ off, the list of exceptions)
- Check GM (exit \ logout \ run to town)
- Repair armor (on \ off, min durability)
- Sending mail (on \ off, Gold + customizable list of items)
- Storage (on \ off, customizable list of items)
- Opening wallets and pouches from the library (on \ off, the minimum number of Labor)
- Opening the northern armor (on \ off, the minimum number of Labor)
- Removal of cheap equipment (on \ off, grade \ color, minimum price of things)
- Decomposition for archeum (certain tier, lvl, Labor)
- Use of food \ scrolls for buffs (on \ off, custom name)
- Restoration of experience after death aka Prayer (on \ off, the minimum number of LP)
- PVP module
lifetime purchase script 
contact me in skype gold.addict

----------

